# اسالك يا يسوع للعام الجديد



## QUIET GIRL (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الثالوث القدوس *
*اسالك يا ربي ومخلصي يسوع ان يكون العام الجديد المقبل علينا عام فرح وسلام يعم علي كل شعبك *
*عام فية نبارك اسمك ونمجدك اكثر من كل الاعوام السابقة *
*عام يقوم فية المسيحين ويرفوعوا الصلوات *
*عام يقرا فية الجميع الكتاب المقدس وينفذ تعاليمة*
*عام نسلك فية بخوفك يا يسوع ونصنع اعمالً تليق بنا اولادك المفدين بدمك الكريم*
*عام فية تزيد المحبة فينا لبعض اكثر فاكثر وتتغير القلوب الحجرية الي قلوب يملؤها حبك فتفيض علي الجميع وتظهر باعمالنا *
*ودبر انت يا سيدي حياتنا في هذا العام لكي اذ ما يكون لنا الكفاف فية نزداد في كل عمل صالح*
*يا راعي نفوسنا الحقيقي*
*اطلب اليك يا سيد الكل *
*اعطي نعمة الحكمة لاولادك *
*انظر يا الهي لا يستهزا احد باولادك ولا يعيرونا من ليسوا منا*
*اعطنا انت فهمأ جيدأ وتصرفات حكيمة *
*عامًا يا رب ترفع فية المظالم عنا لكي لا يقولوا ان ليس لنا خلاص بالة*
*عاماً يا رب تبرد فية جروح القلوب التي تالمت من فراق الشهداء اللذين استشهدوا بالسنين الاخيرة *
*عاماً فية يظهر قديسون جدد لتمجيد اسمك*
*عام فية يعرف العالم اننا المسيحين الديانة الوحيدة التي تعبد الالة الحقيقي *
*ببركة وشفاعة والدتك السدة العزراء الحمامة الحسنة مجمرة البخور *
*امين *

*بقلمي *
*quiet girl*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلل السنة بصلاحك يا يسوع *


----------



## DODY2010 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

دبر انت يا سيدي حياتنا في هذا العام لكي اذ ما يكون لنا الكفاف فية نزداد في كل عمل صالح
يا راعي نفوسنا الحقيقي
اطلب اليك يا سيد الكل
اعطي نعمة الحكمة لاولادك
انظر يا الهي لا يستهزا احد باولادك ولا يعيرونا من ليسوا منا
اعطنا انت فهمأ جيدأ وتصرفات حكيمة
عامًا يا رب ترفع فية المظالم عنا لكي لا يقولوا ان ليس لنا خلاص بالة
عاماً يا رب تبرد فية جروح القلوب التي تالمت من فراق الشهداء اللذين استشهدوا بالسنين الاخيرة
عاماً فية يظهر قديسون جدد لتمجيد اسمك
عام فية يعرف العالم اننا المسيحين الديانة الوحيدة التي تعبد الالة الحقيقي
ببركة وشفاعة والدتك السدة العزراء الحمامة الحسنة مجمرة البخور
امين


----------



## QUIET GIRL (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرسي يا دودي علي المشاركة *
*الرب معك *


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الرب يبدأ معنا عاما جديدا يملؤه بالخير وبالبركة والسلام والعزاء
صلاه جميلة اختى الغالية


----------



## nasa (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أميــــــــــــــن يايسوع

يارب ارجوك اسمع صلاتنا وانظر اليها واجعلها  يارب كذبيحه مقبوله امامك ياالهى 
 صلاه فى منتهى الروعه ميرسى ليكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)




----------

